# [OT] Una GUI 2D direttamente nel kernel

## gutter

 *KernelTrap wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Zack Smith announced that he has been working on an in-kernel 2D GUI for the 2.6 Linux kernel called FBUI. Based on the framebuffer, the project page explains, "FBUI is a small, in-kernel graphical user interface for Linux. It permits you to put windows in each framebuffer-based virtual console, to read keyboard input and track the mouse pointer." The core software measures in at a mere 26k, adding an additional 17k for a graphical library, 30k for a window manager, and 38k for a terminal emulator.
> 
> 

 

Ero curioso di sentire i commenti della gente del forum. I dettagli tecnici sono reperibili al link sotto:

http://home.comcast.net/~plinius/fbui.html

----------

## =DvD=

Uhhh

Beh carino, fin che posso scegliere di non metterlo, carino!

----------

## Cazzantonio

Magari un giorno potrò scrivere un bel

```
emerge -C xorg-x11
```

ma ancora mi sembra un po' troppo giovane come progetto...

Buono però che ci sia fermento intorno a questo tema... X non è esattamente il massimo... è l'unico campo in cui ancora windows (ma anche macosX) ci da le paste   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> Beh carino, fin che posso scegliere di non metterlo, carino!

 

Quoto.

Un hack interessante ma preferisco tenere la GUI separata dal kernel il più possibile....

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Un hack interessante ma preferisco tenere la GUI separata dal kernel il più possibile....

 

E spero che sia sempre cosi'

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Un hack interessante ma preferisco tenere la GUI separata dal kernel il più possibile....

 

Infatti.

Del resto per avere un sistema di GUI scattante e moderno non deve per forza essere a livello kernel e mi pare (se non so cose false) che MacOS X docet in questo senso.

----------

## cataenry

quoto in pieno  :Razz: 

----------

## gutter

Ero proprio curioso di sapere se in generale la gente del forum avrebbe preferito una GUI (anche se in realtà per il momento è basata sul framebuffer) separata sal kernel o integrata. 

E' interessante sapere che molti non condividono una tale scelta.

----------

## Dhaki

Bé, sembra carino   :Smile: 

Se non altro può diventare una risposta molto valida, per quanto ne so io, per quelli che chiedono continuamente "wm veloce leggero e che non richieda molte risorse?" Questo mi pare sia valido in questo senso no?

----------

## cataenry

mah... a me non piace l'idea onestamente, poi bisogna vedere come viene gestita... Se dovesse decadere in un implementazione del server X nel kernel,

cosa assai poco probabile, IMHO, pensate cosa succede se X si blocca/crasha...

Questa immagine mi ricorda le schermate blu di un altro OS...

Poi posso anche aver detto cavolate, ma così, a naso, non mi piace!

----------

## !equilibrium

in quest'ultimo anno sono passato da un kernel di 800Kb all'attuale di 1.4Mb...

preferirei veder migliorare il kernel senza che questo mi vada ad occupare tutta la partizione di /boot   :Laughing: 

comunque a parte ciò è davvero un notevo HACK, complimenti all'autore, non è roba da poco quello che ha fatto...

p.s.: in caso potrebbe essere usato come Kernel Rescue.... mmm cosa non da sottovalutare... (peccato che con Gentoo non ho crash di system da oltre 2 anni  :Laughing: )

----------

## SilverXXX

Penso che sia carino, ma deve tenere poco e probabilmente più adato come sistema di riserva , che non come grafica principale; per raggiungere i livelli di osx, penso che sarebbe sufficente usare completamente l'accelerazione opengl, come fa appunto osx.

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Un hack interessante ma preferisco tenere la GUI separata dal kernel il più possibile.... 
> 
> E spero che sia sempre cosi'

 

amen

----------

## jp10hp

scusate l'ignoranza ma macosx non usa X11 come linux???   :Confused: 

----------

## n3m0

 *jp10hp wrote:*   

> scusate l'ignoranza ma macosx non usa X11 come linux???  

 

No. La potenza di OSX ("graficamente" parlando) è tutta qui.

Che poi possa usare ANCHE X11 per far girare applicazioni native X11, è un altro discorso.

----------

## croot

a me personalmente l'idea non dispiace, è ovvio che non potrà mai essere obbligatoria come scelta... (c'è qualcosa di obbligatorio nel mondo GNU e Linux ? In linea di massima credo proprio di no) 

Al massimo sarà come è il framebuffer.. o l'httpd... un opzione e nient'altro.

Poi secondo me se fosse integrata nel kernel ufficiale sarebbe come è stato frame buffer.. che benchè sia una cosa,IMHO, totalmente inutile alla fine un po' di gente la usa.

Io sono a favore (non foss'altro per lo spirito controcorrente che mi anima).

----------

## Benve

Non credo che sia una buona strada da intraprendere.

Si dovrebbe cercare di togliere più cose possibile dal kernel, non di aggiungerle.

Può comunque avere un senso per alcune applicazioni, è certo una opportunità in più.

----------

## Dhaki

Ripesco questo topic per fare qualche domanda:

- fbui é unico del suo genere?

- può far girare qualsiasi applicazione X?

- cosa c'é di simile, anche separato dal kernel?

----------

## gutter

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Ripesco questo topic per fare qualche domanda:
> 
> - fbui é unico del suo genere?
> 
> [CUT]
> ...

 

Credo di si, ma non ne sono sicuro.

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> - può far girare qualsiasi applicazione X?
> ...

 

Penso. Ma ancora è ad uno stadio embrionale.

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> 
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> - cosa c'é di simile, anche separato dal kernel?
> ...

 

Che intendi dire. qualcosa di alternativo a X ?

----------

## Dhaki

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Che intendi dire. qualcosa di alternativo a X ?

 

Esattamente.

----------

## gutter

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Che intendi dire. qualcosa di alternativo a X ? 
> 
> Esattamente.

 

Prova a vedere questo.

```

*  x11-base/kdrive

      Latest version available: 4.3.0-r5

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of downloaded files: [no/bad digest]

      Homepage:    http://www.xfree.org

      Description: Xfree86: famous and free X server. Tiny version (KDrive)

```

----------

## molesto

Purtroppo, questa è la nota dolente dei sistemi basati su X.

 Badate bene, non su Linux. ma su X.

 Non so se sia possibile fare qualcosa di più performante di X, se

qualcuno ci abbia mai pensato o lo abbia mai fatto, ma resta il dato

che la gui gestita in questo modo è meno "responsiva" della gui gestita 

a livello ring0.

Si potrà acquistare in stabilità perché il processo è separato dal kernel

etc etc... perchè metto il wm che piace a me e un milionecinquecentomilafantastrilioni di opzioni di configurazione,

ma si paga in termini di velocità pura.

La cosa è evidente, e nessuno che sia in buona fede può affermare il

contrario.

Certo, fa pensare che con tutti i progetti esistenti e i sottware doppioni nel mondo open source non ci sia un progetto "alternativo" a Xorg, no?

 :Neutral: 

----------

## SilverXXX

I videogiochi di oggi hanno una gui che fa spavento, e non credo che girino in ring 0 (es. doom3, la gui del pda o degli schermi che si trovano in giro)

----------

## xoen

Secondo me e' male non fa, e' sempre un'alternativa, una possibilita' di scelta, magari per qualcuno potrebbe rendersi utile, se non indispensabile, e comunque tutto dipende da come e' implementata, resta il fatto che nessuno ci OBBLIGHERA' mai ad utilizzarla  :Wink: 

 *n3m0 wrote:*   

> No. La potenza di OSX ("graficamente" parlando) è tutta qui.

 

Cioe'?In che consiste 'sta tecnologia?

----------

## molesto

non mi riferivo ai giochi, ma al server X

----------

## SilverXXX

Era per far capire cosa si può arrivare a fare usando opengl

----------

## bigliasfera

perdonatemi ma ho seguito il link di n3m0 e ora sto sbavando.....quanto vorrei avere ANCHE un ppc....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *bigliasfera wrote:*   

> perdonatemi ma ho seguito il link di n3m0 e ora sto sbavando.....quanto vorrei avere ANCHE un ppc....           

 

Ma perchè tutte quelle faccine vergognate?

----------

## jp10hp

..proprio oggi ho aperto l'ibook di un amico e il puntatore a forma di orologio durante il caricamento era stranamente identico a quello di default di X   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## Vide

Mah..che dire..a me pare il classico nerd ultra-radicale e da quello che scrive non credo ci pensi nemmeno ad arrivare al livello di complessità di X (inteso come complessità "buona", feature utili, non pesantezza inutile)

Cioè, questo è sicuramente uno che cose come Gnome, KDE o anche solo XFCE4 le ripudia perchè sono "bloated"   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *Vide wrote:*   

> Mah..che dire..a me pare il classico nerd ultra-radicale e da quello che scrive non credo ci pensi nemmeno ad arrivare al livello di complessità di X (inteso come complessità "buona", feature utili, non pesantezza inutile.
> 
> [CUT]
> 
> 

 

Non credo che il concetto sia proprio questo. La possibilità di avere una gui nel kernel potrebbe portare anche ad utilizzare un sistema di interfacce anche su macchine poco performanti. La minimalità del progetto mi sembra un requisito concreto in quest'ottica.

----------

## fat_penguin

Ogni innovazione ha i suoi pro ...  Personalmente l'idea di una GUI a livello kernel non mi procura particolare piacere... ma chissa che questo progetto non dia uno spunto per migliorare X in generale su linux?!?!

Certo che il massimo del godimento sarebbe un "porting" del sistema X di Apple....

IMHO, al di la ti tutto Xorg e precedentemente XFree, benche facciano il loro lavoro, non sono certo a livello della concorrenza (winzoz e apple)! Peccato... sarebbe la sola lacuna da colmare..

byebye

fat_penguin

----------

## molesto

secondo me una gui minimale nel kernel non sarebbe una cattiva idea.

a parte che rimanga limitata a soli usi di base, 

come configurazione, ad esempio.

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Non vorrei intromettermi ma mi pare che Windows lo faccia già da tempo e che i risultati non siano poi così tanto sfolgoranti...

----------

## Tùrin_Mormegil

 *theRealMorpheu5 wrote:*   

> Non vorrei intromettermi ma mi pare che Windows lo faccia già da tempo e che i risultati non siano poi così tanto sfolgoranti...

 

è ovvio che non sono performanti... si parla pur sempre di un interfaccia nel kernel e il kernel windows lascia alquanto a desiderare per molti aspetti, mentre il kernel linux è decisamente meglio dal punto di vista delle performance... quindi imho potrebbe essere un'ottima soluzione per i sistemi un po' datati... bisognerà vedere anche la versione definitiva per dare un giudizio più giusto.

----------

## Panda

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Cioe'?In che consiste 'sta tecnologia?

 

In pratica OSX non e' nient'altro che uno unix col kernel darwin e Quartz al posto di Xfree/Xorg. Come base un solido unix (derivato da freeBSD) con un kernel open source, e come interfaccia grafica uno strumento potente che a differenza di X e' stato progettato ed implementato per scopi ben precisi, ottimizzato per i particolari hardware che un mac usa. Come xorg/composite (ma molto meglio) tutto e' una texture di opengl e questo spiega tutte le figate grafiche che io su xorg non potro' mai permettermi finche' non funzionera' il 3d della mia scheda video  :Sad: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Quartz, al contrario di xorg+composite, è SOLO in opengl (o almeno così ho sempre capito), e che quella "brava gente" alla apple potrebbero aiutare gli sviluppatori xorg a fare una cosa simili, visto che tanto metà della stabilità del loro sistema viene da un kernel bsd; sarebbe un giusto riconoscimento alla comunità che sfruttano.

----------

## molesto

certo però hanno dovuto "combattere" con una solo scheda video.. quella che montano i mac... sai che fatica!

----------

## xoen

 *molesto wrote:*   

> certo però hanno dovuto "combattere" con una solo scheda video.. quella che montano i mac... sai che fatica!

 

Scusa ma gli Apple non montano schede video *normali*? Anche Nvidia e ATI? Almeno mi e' parso di capire cosi' in una delle mie numerose sbavate sui PoweBook G4 (Voglio un portatile!!Il massimo sarebbe un PowerBook G4..ma mi andrebbe benissimo anche un portatile di settima mano, funzionante, per fare esperimenti e levarmi tutti dalle scatole!)

----------

## silian87

 *Quote:*   

> Scusa ma gli Apple non montano schede video *normali*? Anche Nvidia e ATI? 

 

Il mio powerbook G4 aluminium monta una ati radon 9600. Per ora la Apple usa Ati ed nvidia fin dagli ibook G3, a quanto mi risulta (se non prima).

P.S.:xoen, vieni a sbavare sul mio pbook   :Razz:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## xoen

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Il mio powerbook G4 aluminium monta una ati radon 9600. Per ora la Apple usa Ati ed nvidia fin dagli ibook G3, a quanto mi risulta (se non prima).
> 
> 

 

Non la 9700? (Io non me ne intendo di schede video, sopratutto ATI, hanno una nomenclatura *strana*)

Anche i PowerBook G4 12" (Beeeeelli...troppo fashion) montano NVidia (GeForce FX Go5200 con 64MB di SDRAM DDR)  :Wink: 

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> P.S.:xoen, vieni a sbavare sul mio pbook     

 

Lo sai che ti odio vero?  :Wink: 

----------

## silian87

Ah e' vero... forse quelli con l'upgrade hanno la 9700.

 *Quote:*   

> Lo sai che ti odio vero? Wink

 

Si   :Razz: 

----------

## SilverXXX

Non capisco cosa c'entri il numero di schede video; se supportano lo standard opengl, l'accelerazione la puoi fare su tutte.

----------

## comio

 *Tùrin_Mormegil wrote:*   

> 
> 
> è ovvio che non sono performanti... si parla pur sempre di un interfaccia nel kernel e il kernel windows lascia alquanto a desiderare per molti aspetti, mentre il kernel linux è decisamente meglio dal punto di vista delle performance...

 

Su queste frasi forti non so... ntkernel secondo me è una meraviglia.

 *wikipedia wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Windows NT era originalmente basato su OS/2 NT, un progetto congiunto tra Microsoft e IBM. La collaborazione cessò e IBM continuò a commercializzare la versione precedente di OS/2 NT mentre Microsoft rinominò la propria versione in MS Windows NT, cambiando in 32 bit le API principali. Microsoft assunse un gruppo di sviluppatori da Digital Equipment Corporation per costruire il nuovo sistema, e molti elementi di NT riflettono la precedente esperienza di DEC con VMS e RSX-11. Dave Cutler, che insieme a Dick Hustvedt e Peter Lipman aveva sviluppato VMS, fu uno di quelli che passò alla Microsoft, e dopo il rilascio di NT riconobbe che l'acronimo WNT è un gioco di parole con VMS (ottenuto spostando ogni lettera di una posizione nell'ordine alfabetico, come il nome del computer HAL 9000 del film 2001: Odissea nello spazio è considerato una derivazione di IBM). In considerazione di questo, molti si chiesero se NT potesse essere veramente considerato una nuova tecnologia, quando il cuore del sistema era in realtà derivato da un sistema operativo per macchine VAX che risaliva al 1977. I processi, lo scheduler, la gestione delle priorità, il supporto multiprocessore sono fondamentalmente identici, tanto che si dice che il libro VAX/VMS Internals and Data Structures della Digital Press sia un'ottima descrizione dei corrispondenti aspetti di Windows NT. 
> 
> 

 

Che poi intorno al kernel ci sia fuffa e che il kernel non sia open... altro paio di maniche.

IMHO=LPCMGO(La Penso Come Mi Gira Oggi)

 :Smile: 

----------

## power83

Mah, io sono curioso di provarla la GUI dentro al kernel

speriamo che rimettano presto il download con la nuova versione, ora non e' scaricabile

----------

## molesto

concordo e quoto (CEQ) quanto al ntkernel.

----------

## Mistobaan

Secondo me progetti di idee nuove vanno sempre ben accettati.

Ora io sono un fan della modularita' e della velocita'.

Il kernel deve fare il kernel. Un modulo in piu' puo' verificarsi utile al momento giusto..

Il commento che potrei fare e' perche' spendere tempo su questo progetto invece di creare un 

X piu' potente ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

Io in grafica voglio andare come un Mac e anche meglio!!

----------

## molesto

CEQ quanto sopra....

Ci vorrebbe un X alternativo, anzi un XXX   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## power83

si, col pinguino messo a 90!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Dhaki

Anche se nell'ultima pagina é andato abbondantemente OT, segnalo che é uscita la nuova version, sempre in testing pensante. 

Homepage

Tarball

----------

## xoen

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

> Anche se nell'ultima pagina é andato abbondantemente OT, segnalo che é uscita la nuova version, sempre in testing pensante. 
> 
> Homepage
> 
> Tarball

 

Ho visto che è alla versione 0.9.14b, eppur si muove  :Wink: 

Peccato che l'autore abbia in mente la minimalità massima, sarebbe bello se qualcuno pensasse a qualcosa tipo QUARTZ (tutto vettoriale ed in OpenGL) magari con la possibilità di scegliere se metterlo in kernelspace o in userspace (Tipo il server X normale). Secondo voi c'è già qualcuno che ci sta lavorando?

----------

## AlterX

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   Un hack interessante ma preferisco tenere la GUI separata dal kernel il più possibile.... 
> 
> E spero che sia sempre cosi'

 

amen  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Un hack interessante ma preferisco tenere la GUI separata dal kernel il più possibile....

 

Sono della stessa opinione.

----------

## Dhaki

 *Apetrini wrote:*   

>  *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Un hack interessante ma preferisco tenere la GUI separata dal kernel il più possibile.... 
> 
> Sono della stessa opinione.

 

Aggiungere un commentino in piu sarebbe stato piu interessante, non credi?

In ogni caso aggiungo due altri progetti simili:

PicoGUI

Fresco

Sembrano adatti a sistemi piccoli, cosa che voglio testare a breve.

----------

## xoen

 *Dhaki wrote:*   

>  *Apetrini wrote:*    *randomaze wrote:*   
> 
> Un hack interessante ma preferisco tenere la GUI separata dal kernel il più possibile.... 
> 
> Sono della stessa opinione. 
> ...

 

Io non capisco perchè tutte queste avversità verso una GUI in kernel space?!?!

Solo perchè windows ha la grafica in kernel space e non è il massimo della stabilità (anche se, obbiettivamente, ultimamente ha fatto passi da gigante) non significa che l'idea sia cattiva a priori.

Tutto dipende da come è progettata ed implementata...

In più sempre per rimanere in tema di possibilità di scelta, si potrebbe compilare ad esempio come modulo, o come i driver ALSA (che si possono sia compilare in kernel-space che in user-space)...più scelta di così! E penso che di vantaggi (se fatta bene) se ne avrebbero. Però il discorso è complicato.

----------

## kaosone

c'e' gia un progetto di un x in opengl : XGL

http://lists.freedesktop.org/pipermail/xorg/2004-November/004358.html

----------

## randomaze

 *xoen wrote:*   

> Solo perchè windows ha la grafica in kernel space e non è il massimo della stabilità (anche se, obbiettivamente, ultimamente ha fatto passi da gigante) non significa che l'idea sia cattiva a priori.

 

Il problema é che per un bug nella parte video ti annienta l'intera macchina.

E non mi sembra una bella cosa, sopratutto se la contropartita é guadagnare una frazione di secondo nell'apertura di una finestra....

----------

## Benve

Piu cose si portano fuori dal kernel meglio è...

Lo stesso quarz credo sia in usermode

La velocità non è data dal fatto che il codice sia in kernelmode.

Queste interfacce hanno come vantaggio la leggerezza, utile in sistemi con poca potenza.

----------

